# Pole Dancing for Haunters



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Can anyone guess who this is?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I can.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I knew you would!
Maybe we'll get her here to join, we'll see....

Another entry for the calendar maybe?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

She's already a member here, just doesn't post.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

We'll have to work on that!!!


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh, Jeff! I was ok with you posting this pic in Hauntworld I didn't know you'd post it here!

To my credit, I _tried_ posting here. I don't want anyone getting upset - if the pic upsets anyone feel free to take it down....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm such a stinker!

I like it, it should stay


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Now that I know for certain what she had planned for the calendar, I really don't see what was so wrong with this type of picture. There's nothing vulgar about it and for the pose she proposed, her back was going to be covered in a creepy makeup job.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I saw on The Insider yesterday that Kate Hudson lost 70 pounds after giving birth doing the pole dancing exercise program.


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

I've gone down 2 dress sizes and lost 20 lbs. It's an incredible workout and a lot of fun - really has toned my muscles. And now I'm taking classes twice a week it was so much fun and such good exercise. 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

And Pete loves it!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I will stick to dexitrim because I can't see myself pole dancing. But it would be really fun playing Mr. Fireman. I just wouldn't have a place to put the siren.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I just wouldn't have a place to put the siren.


You're creative, you'll find a place, please don't ask twice


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You're creative, you'll find a place, please don't ask twice


That is ok, the siren is the least of my worries. It is that damn flashing strobe light that you have to worry about.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Someone didn't get quite enough hugs to keep her off the pole....


----------



## Akasha (Jun 16, 2004)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a hug!:smoking:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like! I like! '''''' ''


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't mind Pete. He thinks he's funny.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:



> Don't mind Pete. He thinks he's funny.


I was refering to the pole dancers husband.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I was refering to the pole dancers husband.


And I was referring to Akasha's reply to forum member Pete's comment. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> And I was referring to Akasha's reply to forum member Pete's comment. :googly:


OPpps, figures, I haven't finished my 1st cup of coffee...

That makes sense now, doh!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

glad to hear you've lost weight doing this type of exercise! 

dancing is dancing.........whether using a pole or partner - no different really than aerobics


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a pole dancer for ya all....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I though it was FE


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

thats to cute hellrazor


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I couldnt resist it, jsut got it in an email and reminded me of this thread. Had to search high and low for it (get it) LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> I though it was FE


Really?

That's just way too cute!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

it was late i had a few drinks couldnt find the calendar pic....


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Pole dancing is a great way to exercise. It also opens up several career opportunities.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

That's a great pic Akasha! Where'd ya get that pole? I want one! We have one in the basement but it's too thick. lol! I think that's the first time I've complained about a pole being too thick! lol.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

sorry that was wrong! lol.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

bodybagged said:


> sorry that was wrong! lol.


Personally, I thought it was funny as ****! LOL


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

slimy said:


> Pole dancing is a great way to exercise. It also opens up several career opportunities.


lmao..............oh myyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I used the sewer line in my basement until it fissured.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Bram Bones said:


> I used the sewer line in my basement until it fissured.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)




----------

